# Wismec RX300



## Daniel Alves (21/12/16)

http://www.wismec.com/product/reuleaux-rx300/

This can also be used as a battery bank!

Product Introduction
Reuleaux RX300, another masterpiece designed by JayBo, impresses us with four replaceable 18650 cells and 300W high power output. Having 0.96inch OLED screen, RX300 supports various modes as well as custom logo and preheat function. In addition to the fashionable colors and changeable stickers for your preference, the upgradeable firmware also makes it popular and up-to-date.













Parameter
Size: 42mm*58mm*81.7mm
Thread Type: 510 spring loaded thread
Cell type: High-rate 18650 cell 
Cell type: (discharge current should be above 25A)
Output Mode: VW/TC-Ni/TC-Ti/TC-SS/TCR Mode
Output Wattage: 1-300W
Resistance Range: 0.05-1.5ohm for TC modes
Resistance Range: 0.1-3.5ohm for VW mode
Temperature Range: 100-315°C/200-600°F (TC modes)
Maximum Charging Current: 1.5A
Maximum Output Current: 50A
Main Features
300W Maximum Output with Four 18650 Cells: Powered by four replaceable 18650 cells, the maximum output can reach 300W, providing you with a huge amount of vapor.




Brand-new Interface with Separate Battery Bars: The user-friendly interface with 0.96inch OLED screen presents all parameters clearly. And the battery status can be vividly displayed through the four separate bars.




Flip-open Battery Cover for Easy Exchange: The unique design of battery cover enables you to replace the cells with great ease.




Dual Circuit Protection & Reverse Polarity Protection: Reverse polarity protection is effectively achieved by the application of special battery anti reverse circuit in the circuit board. And the equipped dual circuit protection systems make the RX300 much safe and reliable.




Changeable Stickers for Decoration: Two editions are available, you can change the colorful sticker and decorate the device to your preference.




Upgradeable Firmware with Preheat Function: With an upgradeable firmware, custom logo and preheat function are available.




Innovative RC Adapter: The newly introduced reverse charging adapter serves as a power bank, providing power to electronic equipment when necessary.





Charging
Featuring the charge balancing technology
1.5A quick charge capability when using Avatar Quick Charger
(It is better to take out the cells and charge them through external charger.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/12/16)

Im gonna hold out on this one. waiting for the 6 battery version with 500W

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/12/16)

scotty we need more power...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (21/12/16)

yeah i think this is getting a bit much now, i have the RX200s that goes to 250W and i have never been over 120W.

would be interesting to see what builds people use to vape that high.

the only nice thing i like about this is the fact that you could use it as a battery bank but id also rather have battery power in my mod than my phone

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/12/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> yeah i think this is getting a bit much now, i have the RX200s that goes to 250W and i have never been over 120W.
> 
> would be interesting to see what builds people use to vape that high.
> 
> the only nice thing i like about this is the fact that you could use it as a battery bank but id also rather have battery power in my mod than my phone


@Daniel Alves yep agree with u..this is turning into whose got the bigger male appendage..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (21/12/16)

overkill , 200w is way too hot can't imagine what 300w would feel like

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (21/12/16)

I don't see the point of having 300w with a 0.1ohm minimum resistance range. It would be nice if it could do 0.05 at 200w because the guys that need the wattage need that resistance range also.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Cespian (21/12/16)

Im surprised they dont include one of these in the package for carrying purposes:




Forget battery bank, these can literally be used as an emergency jump start device

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lukeness (21/12/16)

They should come with multiple drip tips like a party hubbly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (21/12/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> yeah i think this is getting a bit much now, i have the RX200s that goes to 250W and i have never been over 120W.
> 
> would be interesting to see what builds people use to vape that high.
> 
> the only nice thing i like about this is the fact that you could use it as a battery bank but id also rather have battery power in my mod than my phone



Battery time mate, battery time. I'm so tempted with this. It would last for two days or more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (21/12/16)

zadiac said:


> Battery time mate, battery time. I'm so tempted with this. It would last for two days or more!


Lol depending on how you vape me maybe another 2 hours

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (21/12/16)

Rx300 - Vape, powerbank, exercise weight, self defense device. Tempted however, like the idea of longer battery time. I need more... Time

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/12/16)

The extra watts is pointless as everyone else has mentioned already but...

Its not a bad looking mod, it is just way too bulky to use as a carry around though.

But too use as a home mod it would be perfect cause you only will need to charge the batts once a week vaping around 50 watts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (21/12/16)

The maxo is in the same category with 4 batteries. It lasts a full weekend of almost constant vaping. But it is so heavy, my pants hang lower than most rappers by just walking around. Still nice though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> The extra watts is pointless as everyone else has mentioned already but...
> 
> Its not a bad looking mod, it is just way too bulky to use as a carry around though.
> 
> But too use as a home mod it would be perfect cause you only will need to charge the batts once a week vaping around 50 watts.



Thats what Im thinking @Clouds4Days
To power my Subtank Mini at 12.5 Watts
Maybe it will last 2 weeks

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (22/12/16)

doesnt look that big though


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/12/16)

If you want more wattage... PWM. More battery power, carrying two spares or in my case 3 sets seems much better than having your pants fall down every time you put the mod in your pocket. If that is even possible. You will need to carry the thing in your hand all day.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/12/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> doesnt look that big though



Thats what she said yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

